# K50



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

So I came across another kitchen line that I could not clear. Probably from lack of experience, but I tried like hel with the k400.
Ridgid was in Ferguson today so I broke down and got my first sectional, K50.
Cant wait to try it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You will be much better off. Good choice. 

Get a scratch awl to break the cables with.. It's like it's made for it.. It works on all ridgid sectional cables. Those little keys suck.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Have no clue what the scatch awl is


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Keep an emergency cable key on your key ring and another one wired to a cinder block and leave it on the seat.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

The awl works great.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I prefer this one. Works as well on 7/8 cable. 

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...sa=X&ei=Y18-UZHQKqjYywHQzoF4&ved=0CIkBEPMCMAQ


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I just searched awl. I think they all work the same. They are all fairly cheap and work much better than the key.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes scratch awl is the best accessory to you ridgid machines. They break the cable with ease like it was made for it. 

When the tits get tough to push in the key that comes with it will get rounded on the edge making it very difficult to split the cables. The awl works flawlessly.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Here I thought I was the only me using an awl to break those cables. Guess I'm not as smart as I thought.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I also recommend getting a 5x5 drop cloth with the plastic backing and keeping it in your roll of cables.. When I go into a job I spread the drop cloth, .. It's the perfect size for using that machine. Then when your done wrap the cables in the drop cloth and carry outside. Shake out the drop cloth, ball it up and stuff it back in the rack.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

When you get really good you'll be able to run the machine with your foot, controlling the cable with 2 hands. You would do this in certain situations like clearing a standpipe or whenever you can't get the machine up where you can run it with your hands.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stecar said:


> So I came across another kitchen line that I could not clear. Probably from lack of experience, but I tried like hel with the k400.
> Ridgid was in Ferguson today so I broke down and got my first sectional, K50.
> Cant wait to try it.


 






Sorry to hear about you fighting with a K/S drain line. What size cable were you using on the kitchen drain? Those really need a 5/8" cable in them; especially if it has a greasy sludge build-up.

The K-50 is perfect for a 2" line. That machine is fairly lightweight but powerful. There is a small drum attachment that fits the K-50. It has 5/16" cable.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> When you get really good you'll be able to run the machine with your foot, controlling the cable with 2 hands.


Wow, wonder if that would be possible with a drum? :whistling2:

All kidding aside, I'd sure like to try a sectional or two. Never ever seen one in these parts. I've asked around and even experienced guys don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> When you get really good you'll be able to run the machine with your foot, controlling the cable with 2 hands. You would do this in certain situations like clearing a standpipe or whenever you can't get the machine up where you can run it with your hands.


And when you get really, really good you can do it hands-free with only your teeth :yes::laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stecar said:


> So I came across another kitchen line that I could not clear. Probably from lack of experience, but I tried like hel with the k400.
> Ridgid was in *Ferguson* today so I broke down and got my first sectional, K50.
> Cant wait to try it.


 






Ferguson's likes to whack you with their prices. I would buy the K-50 (and 5/8" cables) from an outfit other than Fergies.....my 2 cents.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I thought price was ok. Not sure if I wanna say what the price was lol. The guy from ridgid was a great salesman, had one in site that he used in a mockup setup. So whats a decent price than I will tell ya


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> You will be much better off. Good choice.
> 
> Get a scratch awl to break the cables with.. It's like it's made for it.. It works on all ridgid sectional cables. Those little keys suck.


I guess I am lucky as I haven't lost but 1 key for a k-50 and it went in a c/o. I use it and hang it on the machine where it belongs. That is what aggravates me with the k-60 there is no where to hang the key while using it.

A journeyman at another company I worked for lost his key (and any tools he had or you would loan him) all the time. He would take a pocket screwdriver that the company gave away so he always had a box of em in the truck, heat the end to cherry red and file it to a key shape. Of course he lost it when the job was over sometimes before!

Whenever my key gets a little blunt I hit it with a file.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stecar said:


> I thought price was ok. Not sure if I wanna say what the price was lol. The guy from ridgid was a great salesman, had one in site that he used in a mockup setup. So whats a decent price than I will tell ya


 






My K-50 cost me about $ 1300.00 (about; I don't remember the exact amt). I bought the machine, 60' of 5/8" cable and the little A17 drum with 50' of 5/16" cable.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> My K-50 cost me about $ 1300.00 (about; I don't remember the exact amt). I bought the machine, 60' of 5/8" cable and the little A17 drum with 50' of 5/16" cable.


$1300 here also, but I got both the drums and 60' of cable...I win! :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

300 here.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Picked mine up for 50 bucks... Boo yeah!


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought mine used with 112 foot of cable. Paid $125 it works like a champ. Especially for the price.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Think I got two K50's from someone here for a 100 bucks, so I win


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought my K-60sp through Fergies and saved $150 compared to our local Ridgid store


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

HSI said:


> I bought my K-60sp through Fergies and saved $150 compared to our local Ridgid store


You have Ridgid stores where you live??? 

Closest thing we have to a Ridgid store here is Home Despot, not counting the two Ridgid pipe wrenches at Ferguson hanging behind the similar wrenches carrying their store brand.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

stecar said:


> Have no clue what the scatch awl is


If ya don t know what a scratch awl is... u don't know what a folding ruler is..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> If ya don t know what a scratch awl is... u don't know what a folding ruler is..


Where u been ?? I know what it is. The tin bangers use them to mark sheet metal. I steel them from them to take apart cable after I lose my keys. Then say I had to use this. They say. Keep it. I don't want to touch it !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> $1300 here also, but I got both the drums and 60' of cable...I win! :thumbup:


Boss bought it. Cost me nothing. So I win !!!


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Got it for 1,000, with 90' of cable

As far as a folding ruler, they are great to hold up stubouts for soldering, thats about it.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

stecar said:


> Got it for 1,000, with 90' of cable
> 
> As far as a folding ruler, they are great to hold up stubouts for soldering, thats about it.


Way to make enemies with RJ. Folding rulers are sacred in his religion.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

They make great back scratchers too..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

And when I'm not scratching my back with my folding ruler I'm stirring my coffee with it. Other than that I can't think of much else it's good for :laughing:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've never even used one. I did have one for awhile. Only because I found it on the ground at a job.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I know for a fact Aj Coleman can beat Ferguson's prices any day.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dclarke said:


> I've never even used one. I did have one for awhile. Only because I found it on the ground at a job.


Dammit... that's where it fell out of my pocket... give it back after you clean it..


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tool up! No taxes and no shipping.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

TomSV650 said:


> Tool up! No taxes and no shipping.


That's because (in the states not charged) you are supposed to pay taxes on them yourself in your state.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Toolup doesnt have it in stock, and for less than $100 diff its not worth the hassle.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> That's because (in the states not charged) you are supposed to pay taxes on them yourself in your state.


Supposed to..........< whistling>


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

also a can of WD-40 to keep the pins from seizing up while you store your cables


----------

